# Axminster Woodturner's Sharpening System or Wolverine?



## transatlantic (12 Aug 2015)

I'm looking to pick up a sharpening jig, and see the Wolverine system used fairly often, so that is what I was going to go with. 
But then I saw Axminsters offering, which is a lot cheaper.

For the same kit, the Axminster verison is cheaper, and other than the Versa-grind bit, looks exactly the same

Any opinions?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/storme-woodt ... ing-system - £104.95 + £1 PP

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Grindin ... erine.html - £148.55 + £7.20 PP

Wolverine Grinding Jig, complete with vee arm (2304), platform (2243) and 2 bases (2795L/H & 2275R/H) - £71.39
Vari-Grind 2 (without base for use with Wolverine system) - £53.39
Skew grinding attachment for Wolverine system - £23.77
= £148.55


----------



## red dave (12 Aug 2015)

BQ sell tube and a bit of angle iron bit of welding you are done.


----------



## Woodmonkey (12 Aug 2015)

There's chap selling home made versions of this on flea bay which work perfectly well


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

You can make the equivalent with two or three bits of hardwood inside an hour or two, and neither version will do any more than you can make for yourself to get a fingernail grind.

Add a simple tool rest as detailed in Keith Rowley's Book and you are good to go for basic scrapers and simple spindle gouge grinds.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Aug 2015)

Another home made set up HERE


----------



## woodpig (13 Aug 2015)

Or this?

another-sharpening-jig-for-a-belt-sander-t82800.html


----------



## transatlantic (13 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions on making my own, but I'd rather have something made of metal that is going to last. (and no - I can't weld  )

I also don't have the tools to make my own - at least not yet. So I'd rather purchase a pre-made one at this point


----------



## BearTricks (17 Aug 2015)

Ebay then. You're just paying for the brand name. 

I made Rowley's jig out of the only non-round scrap I had lying round at the time which was some meranti. It's the ugliest piece of junk you'll ever see, and I had it screwed to an old MDF Ikea table. At one point the screws on the grinder vibrated loose and it wandered towards the jig to grind a big 'V' shape right down the middle of it.

It's more secured now and it still works perfectly fine, even with chunks missing from it.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Aug 2015)

transatlantic":49irvdb8 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions on making my own, but I'd rather have something made of metal that is going to last. (and no - I can't weld  )
> 
> I also don't have the tools to make my own - at least not yet. So I'd rather purchase a pre-made one at this point



The wood one I made is still going strong after 6 years use.


----------



## CHJ (17 Aug 2015)

Dalboy":qx0p7iur said:


> The wood one I made is still going strong after 6 years use.


Mine's been around since 2005, wooden handled tools are expected to last a lifetime, don't see why a wooden version of a jig should not be equally long lived with a bit of care in choice of wood species.


----------

